# hisax ISDN Treiber unter Debian



## Sinac (5. März 2003)

Hallo!
Öhm ich versuch jetzt seit 2 Tagen meine ISDN Karte unter
Debian Woody zum laufen zu bekommen, aber komm nicht weiter!
>modprobe hisax
gibt zurück "cant locate module hisax"
also müsste ich doch mit modconf das Hisax Modul einbinden?!
Aber da finde ich den HiSax Treiber nicht!
Hab dann irgendwann probiert den Kernel neu zu compileren
und den Treiber so einzubinden, aber dann ging garnix mehr =)

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar, absolut NewBie in Debian!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. März 2003)

Hallo,

bitte vor einem Posting erst einmal gucken, ob bereits etwas Passendes vorhanden ist.

Die Suche nach 'Hisax Debian' bewirkt Wunder ...


----------



## Sinac (5. März 2003)

Hallo!
Das habe ich schon gemacht, auch unter http://www.linuxforen.de
aber so gut wie alle die da was gepostet haben haben ja
schon den HiSax Treiber zum laufen bekommen!
Mein Problem ist ja, das ich in modconf den HiSax Treiber
nicht finde! Ich glaube das Problem hattest du in deinem
Posting hier auf dem Board auch?! Aber die Methode von 
HolyFly klappt bei mir ja nicht, da kommt natürlich wieda
"Can't locate Module Hisax"

Bei den Postings im Linuxforum, in denen das gleiche Problem
angesprochen wurde, haben die Leute das dann selber zum 
laufen bekommen, aber nicht gepostet wie!

Greetz


----------



## JohannesR (8. März 2003)

Öhm, naja, eine kleine FAQ zum Kernel-bauen:

1) Aktuellen Kernel laden, gibt es bei http://www.kernel.org, ich nutze 2.4.20.
Laden und entpacken per 
	
	
	



```
tar xvfj linux-2.4.20.tar.bz2
```
Jetzt per

```
cd linux-2.4.20.tar.bz2
```
 in das Verzeichniss wechseln. Jetzt können wir per 
	
	
	



```
make menuconfig
```
 die Module auswählen die wir installieren wollen. In deinem Fall brauchst du wohl aus der Sektion ISDN das Modul Hisax und ein paar passive Treiber.

Wenn wir alle nötigen Module ausgewählt haben verlassen wir die Configuration und machen ein
	
	
	



```
make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install
```
Deine CPU wird ein bisschen rödeln, auf einem 2,1GHz-CPU ca 4 Minuten lang. Danach kannst du per
	
	
	



```
copy arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/2.4.20
```
 deinen neuen, eigenen Kernel in das /boot-Verzeichnis kopieren. Jetzt können wir per
	
	
	



```
vim /etc/lilo.conf
```
 die lilo-configurationsdatei ändern.
Als erstes suchen wir folgende Zeilen:

```
Image=/vxlinuz
    Label=Linux
    read-only
    # [...]
    # [...]
```
Darunter fügen wir folgendes ein:

```
Image=/boot/2.4.20
    Label=Linux_2.4.20
    read-only
```
Jetzt per
	
	
	



```
[Entf]
:save /etc/lilo.conf[Enter]
:q
```
Vim verlassen. Jetzt führen wir lilo aus.

```
joe@singapore /usr/src/linux-2.4.20/$ lilo
```
Wenn wir jetzt rebooten können wir Linux und Linux_2.4.20 auswählen.

Das wars auch schon, bei fragen pm/mail/icq 

Johannes


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. März 2003)

Also, 
ich hab die KernelDatei entpackt und bin in das Verzeichnis gewechselt, doch leider 
kam dan folgendes nachdem ich "make menuconfig" eingegeben habe:



```
[MrNugget@Nugget linux-2.4.20]$ make menuconfig
make: *** Warnung: Datei »Rules.make« hat Änderungszeit aus der Zukunft (2002-08-03 02:39:42 > 2002-03-09 10:49:48)!
rm -f include/asm
( cd include ; ln -sf asm-i386 asm)
make -C scripts/lxdialog all
make[1]: Wechsel in das Verzeichnis Verzeichnis »/home/MrNugget/linux-2.4.20/scripts/lxdialog«
/bin/sh: line 1: gcc: command not found

>> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.
>>
>> You must have Ncurses installed in order
>> to use 'make menuconfig'

make[1]: *** [ncurses] Fehler 1
make[1]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/home/MrNugget/linux-2.4.20/scripts/lxdialog«
make: *** [menuconfig] Fehler 2
```

?


----------



## JohannesR (9. März 2003)

Dann musst du dir eben die NCurses-Libs laden, gibt es hier. Kann man ohne Parameter konfigurieren, also per

```
./configure && make
su
make install
```
Danach sollte es funktionieren.
Ausserdem scheit deine Systemzeit falsch gestellt zu sein


----------

